# Will it ever snow in St. Louis, MO????



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

It seems everytime the weather is calling for snow it gets changed a day or two before to nothing. I cant stand it, I want to start plowing NOW. Also what weather sites does everyone use?


----------



## Mark13 (Dec 3, 2006)

YPLLLC;665014 said:


> It seems everytime the weather is calling for snow it gets changed a day or two before to nothing. I cant stand it, I want to start plowing NOW. Also what weather sites does everyone use?


I use NOAA most of the time. They seem to be halfway accurate. Although I've had forcasts of no snow and we have 2" on the ground and its still snowing like mad or vice versa.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Thanks Mark, can you give me the hyperlink? Also are you in St. Louis?


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

bump bump bump


----------



## blowerman (Dec 24, 2007)

http://www.crh.noaa.gov
Speaking of snow, it just doen't seem to stop up here in Milwaukee.


----------



## cretebaby (Aug 23, 2008)

Maybe Mon - Tues


----------



## xtreem3d (Nov 26, 2005)

for the internet i just go to TWC or accu-weather...you can subscribe to my-cast for your phone or blackberry....we use 2 meteorologist privately that do snow , one is local and the other is "weather or not" http://www.weatherornot.com/index.htm


----------



## Allens LawnCare (Nov 4, 2006)

YPLLLC;665014 said:


> It seems everytime the weather is calling for snow it gets changed a day or two before to nothing. I cant stand it, I want to start plowing NOW. Also what weather sites does everyone use?


That's why in New England you don't believe it until the day off and you see the snow falling. Last year we had a couple of 2-4, 4-8 inch storms that amounted to nothing. Wake up nice and early to green grass!!


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

It is so frustrating!!!!! I have been asking this everywhere, but what weater sources do you use?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I use wunderweather 
Im in st. louis and have been so bored with the freezing rain.
Just got another plow truck and I want to use it.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

where at in St. Louis do you plow?


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

shop in crestwood and in ellisville.
plow from clayton to wildwood give or take


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

YPLLLC;670847 said:


> where at in St. Louis do you plow?


it sounds like he has been plowing NOWHERE! ha-ha don't feel bad i've dropped the blade twice this year and salted twice. a few years back the first plowable event was late in january, and it seemed like there was gonna be no winter at all ...then we got dumped on in february 22nd about 12-18" in one storm, made up for the lame winter.


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

yeah 
there was about three years of lean winters but last year we had plenty.
I have not even hooked it up other than to make sure it was all working and prep for winter
but spreader has been used enough.


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

YPLLLC;665014 said:


> It seems everytime the weather is calling for snow it gets changed a day or two before to nothing. I cant stand it, I want to start plowing NOW. Also what weather sites does everyone use?


I hear ya man. I'm in ST. Peters and i am beyond ready to put my plow on.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

Well its looking like the Damn weatherman were wrong again, now they are calling for not even a plowable snow. THIS SUCKS why do they pay someone butt loads of money to tell us the wrong thing!!!!!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

I hate this town.
It happens more often than not.


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

I'm just glad to see what we had gotten today. Hopefully we'll get the 1-2in in the morning.


----------



## YPLLLC (Dec 4, 2008)

anyone know what the weather is going to be like tomorrow? Thursday? every channel is saying something different!!!!


----------



## naturalgreen (Dec 6, 2008)

little icy in morning maybe?
then rain
b ut its going to be mid 30s as a high


----------



## 02 Stroked (Nov 22, 2008)

It looks like nothing is going to happen except for some rain... hopefully it will freeze!!!


----------



## ameyerman (Dec 15, 2005)

This winter sucks balls.


----------



## lunatic81 (Sep 24, 2008)

I second that.


----------

